# mail/rspamd with luajit conflicts with dns/knot-resolver.



## alex j (Jul 12, 2021)

Installing mail/rspamd with luajit support pulls lang/luajit. If I then try to install dns/knot-resolver, it pulls lang/luajit-openresty, which conflicts with luajit and results in luajit and rspamd being removed.

Editing the rspamd Makefile to use luajit-openresty temporarily solves this, but I'm searching for a cleaner/safer way to have both rspamd and knot-resolver installed. Is there some way to declare somewhere (eg in make.conf) that I want to use the luajit-openresty port for luajit support?


----------



## sko (Jul 12, 2021)

do you need the knot-resolver for rspamd? otherwise just run each in a separate jail...


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Jul 12, 2021)

sko said:


> do you need the knot-resolver for rspamd? otherwise just run each in a separate jail...


I've been running Rspamd since ages, so I can give some pointers to this: generally spoken knot-resolver is no hard requirement to run Rspamd.

A fully fledged Rspamd installation on a busy machine runs a lot of DNS queries for RBL checks, so the general recommendation to improve your performance and not to run into RBL limits too soon is to have your own, local resolver up and running somewhere instead to rely on external DNS servers.

But it's entirely up to you if you do follow this suggestion, and if so, which resolver you are going to use for that purpose. This can be Knot, Unbound, ISC BIND, Power DNS, Dnsmasq (yikes!) and so on...


----------



## sko (Jul 12, 2021)

I've also been running rspamd on several mailservers for years now, but I've always put it in a jail and used a caching resolver (usually unbound) either on the jailhost or in a separate jail for DNS queries from all jails.

I don't know OPs setup, so I wanted to know if he needs knot especially/exclusively for rspamd (for whatever reason..). But I really couldn't think of any scenario where you can't just put both in distinct jails, especially because with vnet nowadays almost any service can be easily set up in a jail...


----------



## alex j (Jul 12, 2021)

I just want a caching DNS forwarder for rspamd, using jails is a good idea, or I might just use unbound. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

